#kubuntu-council 2018-05-14
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial/status/995860510653534209
#kubuntu-council 2018-05-15
<tsimonq2> Hey Kubuntu Council.
<tsimonq2> Aaron and Walter know about this already, but tomorrow the Ubuntu Membership Board will announce an adjustment to Ubuntu Membership procedures; expired Ubuntu Members have one year and Ubuntu Members who left the team have one month to email the UMB, or they have to answer a short list of questions to be an Ubuntu Member again.
<tsimonq2> (Well, maybe not Aaron.)
<tsimonq2> Here's the long form of it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Rejoining
<tsimonq2> I would strongly suggest that the Kubuntu Council adopt this for Kubuntu Membership; we're leaving it up to managers of delegated teams to decide what to do here.
<valorie> would you please write to the Council list about it, tsimonq2?
<valorie> and /me pokes again about the i386 email
<tsimonq2> Sure, once the official email goes out tomorrow.
<tsimonq2> And yeah, sorry.
<valorie> it sounds reasonable to me
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2018-May/001574.html
<tsimonq2> valorie: As promised, sent to the KC list.
<tsimonq2> https://lists.launchpad.net/kubuntu-council/msg00288.html
<valorie> thank you -- what I'm really waiting for is your email about dropping i386
